# Does anyone play Call of Duty?



## Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

^tittle

I'm wondering how many of you play call of duty.

say your name, system, game, friend code (if you can).

You can add people, and we could have a huge tournament, if there are enough.

*Updated: 12/27/09 10:45am (central time)*

* ----Name: (real/game)---- | -System- | --Game-- | ---Gamer tag (if applies)---*
....Logan Kelly/DEATH 101..... | .....Wii..... | ....MW..... | .....467447156400

.......unknown/CQCRasch....... | .....Wii..... | ....MW..... | .....514220393687

...Justin Jaffray/JaffyTaffy..... | ......Pc..... | ...MW2.... | -----------

.........unknown/Zane_C......... | .....PS3..... | ...WAW.. | -----------

......Emily Wang/xinchen12..... | .....PS3..... | ...MW..... | -----------

....Ethan Rosen/alexr1989...... | ......PS3.... | ....MW2.. | -----------

.Peter Harpham/mr_cookingfat. | .....PS3.... | ...MW2... | -----------

.........Emily Wang/Slippzz...... | .....PS3..... | ...MW2... | -----------

........unknown/andy2221........ | .....PS3..... | ...MW2... | -----------

..Adam Wills/BlackoutCurtain... | .PS3/Xbox. | ...MW2... | -----------

.Chris Braiedy/SOS Jokerman.. | .Xbox 360. | ...MW2.... | -----------





Just list those things, and I'll add you to the list. If you haven't realized, I'm making this so we all can add each other as friends, and maybe have a tournament.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not everybody has Wii. 
I play WAW/MW2 on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Not everybody has Wii.
> I play WAW/MW2 on the Xbox 360.



I'm not saying they do. I'm saying for people who have wiis can add me, and people who don't (ie have xbox's) can add others (with xbox's).


Do you have friend codes (or whatever) for xbox 360? Or do you not want to share them.


----------



## raschy (Dec 26, 2009)

CQCRasch 5142-2039-3687 MW

Wii players are the best. And they don't have friend codes, just gamertags (or PSN's for PS3)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 26, 2009)

raschy said:


> Wii players are the best.



Hmm, you sound like a 7 year old.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 26, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> raschy said:
> 
> 
> > Wii players are the best.
> ...





I'm a PC Gamer, sorry..


----------



## Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > raschy said:
> ...



You can still give out your info. Do Pc cod games have gamer tags/friend codes/whatever?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm still on the Wii. I play 360 like everyday at my neighbors/best friends. I'm considering buying one because he has multiple copies of Halo 3 and COD MW he would give me. Maybe i'll get one later.


----------



## d-man (Dec 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a PC Gamer, sorry..
> ...


CoD 1-5 don't have any gamertag/friend system built-in, but CoD6/MW2 is integrated into steam on PC, so you'll have your steam id there.

OT, I boycott MW2 because it doesn't have dedicated servers, mod tools, lean, autobalance, votekicking, amount of players is limited to 12 in all playlists (!!) except for one, and so on...
So cod4 is the only cod game i play right now.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 26, 2009)

xbox 360 - SOS Jokerman - MW2


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 26, 2009)

I got MW2 (for PC) recently, and I'm really liking it. My Steam ID is JaffyTaffy p).


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 26, 2009)

MW2 for PS3
alexr1989

It's my brother's account, but he literally never plays. idk why I didn't just make my own...


----------



## raschy (Dec 26, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> raschy said:
> 
> 
> > Wii players are the best.
> ...



Pfft. Wii has a much better control scheme than any console out there. Its more immersive than the Xbox or PS3 (PC can have wii remotes through bluetooth.) The Wii may have childish games, but the FPS's are truley better on the Wii.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 26, 2009)

raschy said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > raschy said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2009)

Game: COD World at War 
System: PS3
username: Zane_C


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Call of Duty. Currently playing MW2 nearly at prestige 3. 

MW2
PS3 
mr_cookingfat


----------



## Tortin (Dec 27, 2009)

MW - xinchen12
MW2 - Slippzz

Both for PS3. Don't ask why they're on two different accounts.


----------



## Edam (Dec 27, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I love Call of Duty. Currently playing MW2 nearly at prestige 3.
> 
> MW2
> PS3
> mr_cookingfat



i am SO adding you. 
1st prestige level 30ish on ps3, also have it on xbox for some reason but haven't played it as much yet, so only around level 20. 

gamertag for ps3/xbox is BlackoutCurtain anyone feel free to add me!


----------



## Logan (Dec 27, 2009)

Everyone's updated!


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 27, 2009)

everyone thinks that wii are for 7 years old when they haven't even tried it, oh well in the US people only care about graphic


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Game:MW2
ps3
gamertag andy22221


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 28, 2009)

MW for PC
Name: AnoffeX


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> everyone thinks that wii are for 7 years old when they haven't even tried it, oh well in the US people only care about graphic



I think you don't know what you're talking about. I owned a Wii just a few months ago. They are designed for casual gamers, kids, and are good at parties.
Nintendo said that they want it to be open to all audiences, but for the most part they are failing. FPS games suck on Wii.


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > everyone thinks that wii are for 7 years old when they haven't even tried it, oh well in the US people only care about graphic
> ...



They have come out with a lot of good games in the last few months: Modern warfare, the new super mario bros, super smash bros brawl, mario cart, rock band (2, lego, beatles), a few nfs games, Dead Space Extraction, The House of the Dead: Overkill. It goes on and on. Learn about what you are arguing about before you argue.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I love Call of Duty. Currently playing MW2 nearly at prestige 3.
> 
> MW2
> PS3
> mr_cookingfat


Lol. PS3.

Xbox 360: Unholy Haddock.


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I love Call of Duty. Currently playing MW2 nearly at prestige 3.
> ...



mw2?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

Logan said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...


Yup, but not gold right at this moment.


----------



## Edam (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Xbox 360: Unholy Haddock.



hmm, xbox 360, rubiks 360.. you're becoming predictable mr smith.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

Edam said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Xbox 360: Unholy Haddock.
> ...


Pfft. The xbox came way before the cubing did .


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Logan said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


(Sorry I Took So Long To Reply, I Wasn't Online For A While.)

Well, it depends which CoD game your speaking of.

MW2-Runs Thru Steam.

MW- Indie MP Setup

WAW- See above

All the others-

Same Thing As MW and WAW.


I play MW2 the most.

SteamStuffs:
CitricAcid
Lemon Avatar.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Well, it depends which CoD game *your*(you're) speaking of.
> 
> MW2-Runs Thru Steam.
> 
> ...




YOU DO THAT SO MUCH! CORRECT YOUR GRAMMAR! AHHHHHH! IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY!


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it depends which CoD game *your*(you're) speaking of.
> ...


:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
WHY DO YOU CARE?! lolz


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



How about you give me the info for mw2, mw & waw.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 28, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > everyone thinks that wii are for 7 years old when they haven't even tried it, oh well in the US people only care about graphic
> ...



Why would they make COD if they are for little kids? It is rated M, and how is FPS suck on Wii? You people need to try new things, not just two analogue stick


----------

